
Lost sourcecode of 90s pirate software series “Twilight” found - Stitch4223
https://gitlab.com/twilight-cd.com/sourcecode-menu-twilight-9
======
Stitch4223
Twilight was the largest and longest running illegal software compilation
series in the 90's and early 00's in Europe. With over 60.000 discs pressed
every month with the latest apps and games. It had significant following among
(aspiring) IT people from about every sector (music, video, image editing,
developers, gamers).

------
aequitas
The repository refers to this (Dutch) site which has lots of information,
artwork and background about the series: [https://twilight-
cd.com/](https://twilight-cd.com/)

